# Where to buy flash?



## locolobo (Dec 2, 2005)

I live in Angleton and am looking for a camera store relatively close. For some reason the flash on my Canon Eos Rebel will not open and when I trip the shutter button it gives an error message telling me the flash did not open, sounds like the shutter trips three times but no photo is taken. I have a flash from an old AE-1 that will fit my camera body and the camera will actually work but the flash does not have the right contacts to flash. So what I need is a flash for the Rebel and there is no where around here to buy one.


----------



## Fearless (Jun 28, 2015)

locolobo said:


> I live in Angleton and am looking for a camera store relatively close. For some reason the flash on my Canon Eos Rebel will not open and when I trip the shutter button it gives an error message telling me the flash did not open, sounds like the shutter trips three times but no photo is taken. I have a flash from an old AE-1 that will fit my camera body and the camera will actually work but the flash does not have the right contacts to flash. So what I need is a flash for the Rebel and there is no where around here to buy one.


You'll find one cheaper on Amazon.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I buy a lot of gear from B&H, They also have a used section.
As for the Flash, a Canon 430 EXII would be a good one for that camera. It has ETTL and is compatible with Auto exposure.
As for the flash not poping up, you my need to enable it in the settings
What model do you have, I know a rebel, but is it a T6, T5I, SL1 ect...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I have a kit of 5 Canon flashes I use for shooting sports, about 2000 pops per event, and hundreds of events over the last few years. Every one of them came from the Canon refurb store for about 60% of what a new one costs, and with a limited warranty. Love the 430EXIIs for ease of use, and power for their size. They have a sale at the end of every quarter where you can get it for $199 
http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lenses-flashes/refurbished-speedlite-flashes


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Best Buy in Lake Jackson or Pearland if you are in a hurry. B&H, Amazon, or Newegg if you aren't.


----------



## fishcat01 (Mar 24, 2005)

Best Buy will honor B & H prices and Amazon prices if sold by Amazon. Just show them or have them look it up.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Be sure your old flash works with newer digital cameras. You could fry your electric wires in digital camera if not compatible.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

My flash will do the same at time. Press up lightly between the lens and the flash housing and press the flash button. I actually used a pocket knife and scraped the forward edge of the catch hole to get mine to be more reliable.


----------



## edad (Feb 28, 2016)

I buy a lot of my photo stuff from Adorma. Good prices, no taxes, and free shipping on much of their gear. Good turn around time. I also use B&H some. And Amazon.


----------

